# Gas washers?



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there such a thing and if so will it still require any type of electricity to run?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXOE0krsPG4


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Now that was pretty neat but I guess I didn't ask my question right...I'm talking natural, propane gas...now I wish I still had my old wringer  Thank you!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Washers - not that I've ever seen.

Dryers - Yes but the still require electricity. Gas is just for the heat.

WWW


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out the Staber washer. Very efficient and the clothes are spun very dry, less work for the dryer. We have been using ours for five years along with the Laundry Pure water treatment.


----------

